# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  A Good Bluegrass Jam in Orlando FL.

## dwllal

Bluegrass Jam every friday night from 6:30PM until they get tired. Just off W. Colonial DR.(SR-50) at the corner of W. Colonial DR.(SR-50)and Maguire RD. We play in the parking lot behind the big Twistie Treat ice cream cone.

Hope to see you there!!! Darren

----------


## kilroy5506

I noticed that this post was nearly 6 years ago, but do you all still meet? I want to find a place to jam.

----------


## kateinport

not sure about that jam but we're having one every Wed. 6 to 9 at the Lakeside Inn in Mt. Dora....Also, Cassia this weeked...generally a good jam

----------

